# Question about connect phone and disconnect media by Bluetooth



## YZH (Jun 13, 2019)

Hi, There is one thing bothering me since i got my new model 3 SR+. I connected my iphone X to my car, the phone call and media playing are all working well. But If I choose radio or USB source playing, I can received and calling phone through car by Bluetooth, that's not problem. But I lose all other sound nonfiction and voice on the phone form other apps, sun as text, email, , unless i playing media from phone i can get sound from car. Only I can do it is stop stream music on the phone, the sound comes from phone now. But when i leave the car comeback in again, the media automatically connected to my phone again. I have to stop phone stream music again...... it looks we can't only connect phone and disconnect media on the model 3. I know it works on some other cars, only phone no media. does anyone have good idea?


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Greetings and welcome.

I too have noticed this behaviour - car connects both as headset for phone and as a2dp for media. 

Most cars lump them into one connection so when you're not on media mode it drops the media connection but on tesla it holds on to it. I don't know of a good solution for iOS unfortunately. I know in android you can toggle which connection modes bluetooth uses (serial data/headset/a2dp/aptx/etc)...but disabling media would permanently prevent streaming to the car. 

My desired solution would be having the car layer the bluetooth media over top of whatever else in non-phone-modes. Would be frustrating if the phone autoplayed a podcast over the FM radio but it could be solved in software and I would still get my notification sounds.


----------

